
Using Investors to Find the Ideal Startup Job (2015) - whoisnnamdi
https://www.codingvc.com/using-investors-to-find-the-ideal-startup-job/
======
halfastack
This actually makes a ton of sense, only I'm afraid investors won't reply to
random "hey, my name is X and I'd like a job advice" emails...

